
The 77-Year-Old Artist Who ‘Paints’ Japanese Landscapes with Excel - dodders
http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2017/12/tatsuo-horiuchi-excel-artist
======
jeffdyer
When I saw this I got excited. I thought he was actually drawing with Excel
expressions as people are known to do with Desmos (e.g.
[https://www.desmos.com/calculator/rn58coma0a](https://www.desmos.com/calculator/rn58coma0a)).
But AFAIKT the artist is just using the drawing tools of Excel to make his
art. Impressive, but if with math really impressive.

